# Passbilder Drucken?



## one_o (24. April 2009)

Hallo 

Habe seit Dezember einen Fotodrucker, den will ich mir jetzt bei der Wirtschafftslage zu nutzen machen, da er auch A4 Drucken kann.

Somit würden bestimmt 30-50 Passbilder auf nur eine Seite passen, nur weiß ich jetzt nicht wie ich das Drucken soll er druckt dann immer alles so Groß und nicht wie er söllte.

Hat Jemand eine Idee wie ich da.

Programmehotoshop,Paint

mfg.one


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

In PS ein A4 Blatt aufmachen und das Bild einfügen. Dann diese mehrmals duplizieren, nebeneinander setzen und dann drucken. Wenn dein Drucker nicht randlos drucken kann, Ränder beachten, da sonst die Größe wieder nicht passt oder die Ränder der äußeren Fotos abgeschnitten wird.


----------



## Maik (24. April 2009)

one_o hat gesagt.:


> Habe seit Dezember einen Fotodrucker, den will ich mir jetzt bei der Wirtschafftslage zu nutzen machen, da er auch A4 Drucken kann.


Was haben ein Fotodrucker, die Wirtschaftslage und das Papierformat DIN A4 gemeinsam?



one_o hat gesagt.:


> Somit würden bestimmt 30-50 Passbilder auf nur eine Seite passen, nur weiß ich jetzt nicht wie ich das Drucken soll er druckt dann immer alles so Groß und nicht wie er söllte.


Das Paßbild in der Arbeitsebene (DIN A4) horizontal und vertikal duplizieren, und anschliessend ausdrucken.

mfg Maik


----------



## one_o (24. April 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Was haben denn ein Fotodrucker, die Wirtschaftslage und das Papierformat DIN A4 gemeinsam?




Oh jetzt seh ich es auch, sorry wollte damit sagen das ich Vorsorgemaßnahmen treffen will, und mir schon mal meine Lebensläufe fertig machen will , für denn fall das ich Arbeitslose werde  (Leiharbeiter).

Ok zum Tehma:

Hat soweit geklappt, bin davon ausgegangen das man in Windows was einstellen mus, aber die Idee von euch scheint soweit ganz gut zusein.

Habe mir die mm Maße von einen A4 Blatt über Google gehollt, und dann in Photoshop eine neue Datei mit den Maßen angelegt, und die Ebene von meinen Bild Dupliziert , klappt alles sehr gut.

Nur ist die Bildqualli nicht so toll, denke das liegt daran das ich das Bild von mir verkleinert hab hmm was nun , normalerweiße darf sowas ja nicht passieren .

Oder kann es daran liegen das ich von einen Pixel Bild einen Teil in ein mm Bild gezogen hab ? 

mfg.one


----------



## Frezl (24. April 2009)

Wenn du in Photoshop ein neues Bild erstellst, kannst du da direkt als Papierformat DIN-Formate -> A4 auswählen ;-)

Hier musst du beachten, dass die DPI (Auflösung) stimmen. Für Druck wählt man normalerweise 300 DPI. Für Fotos kannst dus evtl. auch höher wählen, z.B. 600.

Und falls du nicht direkt aus Photoshop druckst musst du natürlich drauf achten, dass du das Bild beim Exportieren nicht komprimierst!

So, das sind so die Stolpersteine, die mir einfallen. Wenn natürlich deine Vorlage schon ne schlechte Qualität hat, dann hilft das alles nix ;-)


Anderer Weg: Warum nimmst du nicht das Standardprogramm (Bild- und Faxanzeige) von Windows? Das taugt zwar net viel, aber grade zum Fotos drucken hilfts doch schnell und einfach. Da kannst du nämlich direkt "Passbildformat" und die gewünschte Anzahl auswählen und das Programm ordnet die Bilder auf der Seite richtig an...

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.
Grüße, Frezl


----------



## one_o (24. April 2009)

Hallo Frezl

Habe nicht mehr mit gerechnet das hier jemand Antwortet da das ja jetzt mehr in die Design Abteilung gehört, und habe somit ein neues Tehma aufgemacht .

Siehe Link:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...inern-ohne-qualitaet-verlust.html#post1754266



> dass du das Bild beim Exportieren nicht komprimierst!



 denke dann haben wir das Problem schon gefunden siehe Link .

EDIT:
Mir ist grad was aufgefallen!
Im Hintergrund ist ein Farbverlauf und nach dem Drucken sieht man alle 1CM einen Strich, kenn das noch vom Coden wen man einen Farbverlauf als BG machen will sobald der gequetscht wird weist der auch so unregelmäßigkeiten auf. 

In Photoshop seh ich dies noch nicht darum kann es sein das er beim Drucken noch mal die Größe um 1-2 mm anpasst und dardurch die schlechte qualität zustande kommt, wenn ja wie kann ich das verhindern ?



mfg.one


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

In der Annahme dass Du noch nicht arbeitslos bist, grabe ich den Thread mal aus (sooo alt ist er ja nun doch noch nicht  ).

Erstmal: Fotodrucker, auch wenn sie noch so gut sein mögen, ersetzen kein echtes Foto.
Daran ändert auch eine hochwertige Vorlage (echtes Foto) und auch das beste Fotopapier nichts.

Du sprichst ja offensichtlich von Bewerbungen.
Im heutigen Computerzeitalter ist es nicht mehr verwerflich das Foto direkt mit der Bewerbung auszudrucken.
Zumal die Drucker schon seit einer ganzen Weile so gut sind, dass sie auch auf normalen Schreibmaschinen-/Kopierpapier sehr gute Ergebnisse bringen können.
Eine Ausnahme bilden hier z.B. Models, da bei diesen ja bekanntlich jede noch so kleine Falte über ein "ja" oder "nein" entscheiden kann. 

Computer sind heute etwas selbstverständliches.
So teuer sind einfache PC's ja nun auch nicht mehr..... und notfalls tut es auch ein gebrauchter.
Betriebsystem (z.B. Linux), Bildbearbeitung (z.B. GIMP) und eine gute Textverarbeitung (z.B. in OpenOffice.org enthalten) bekommt man sogar kostenlos und legal aus dem Internet (alternativ findet man diese Dinge auch immer wieder mal auf irgendwelchen Heft-CD's/DVD's div. Computerzeitschriften für wenige Euro).
Damit will ich sagen dass selbst die jenigen, die finanziell nicht so gut dastehen (z.B. Hartz 4) und keinen Computer haben, heutzutage "hinter dem Berg" leben.

Für Textverarbeitung wird man sich meist ohnehin von allein Interessieren, da diese im gegensatz zu einer Schreibmaschine deutliche Vorteile bringt (z.B. nochmal irgendwo Text einfügen ohne gleich komplett von vorne anfangen zu müssen  ).
Später kommt das Interesse sich (zumindest minimale) Kenntnisse einer Bildbearbeitung anzueignen um seine Textdokumente auch mit eigenen Bildern "aufzupeppen" anstatt immer nur "geklaute" Bilder zu nutzen.
Tja, und wenn Du arbeitslos wirst, wirst Du vom Arbeitsamt/der Arge i.d.R. erstmal in eine Trainingsmassnahme geschickt.
Zu dieser gehört grundlegend dass erstellen eines Bewerbungsanschreiben und eines Lebenslaufs..... natürlich am Computer, egal ob Du Dich mit Computern auskennst oder nicht. 

Der (künftige) Arbeitgeber erwartet von Dir also nicht nur dass Du einen Computer hast, sondern auch dass Du weisst wie man damit eine Bewerbung erstellt.
Kannst Du dieses nicht (bzw. machst es nicht), besteht die Gefahr dass Dich der Arbeitgeber als "(lern-)faul" und/oder "(lern-)unfähig" abstempelt, da diese Fähigkeiten/Möglichkeiten als selbstverständlich vorrausgesetzt werden.
Was dieses für Folgen für Deine Bewerbung mit sich ziehen kann brauche ich ja sicherlich nicht erläutern. 

Daher solltest Du es unterlassen das Passfoto auszudrucken, "auszuschnibbeln" und aufzukleben.
Füge es lieber ins Dokument ein und drucke es mit diesem zusammen aus.
Ausserdem hat es den Vorteil dass Du, wenn Du Dein Äusseres änderst, einfach nur ein neues Foto einfügen brauchst und nicht zig bereits ausgedruckte Fotos wegschmeissen musst.

In den Lebenslauf kann ein Foto, muss aber nicht.
Du solltest dem Lebenslauf die Aktualität aber hanschrifftlich mit Datum und Unterschrift "bezeugen".

Die Bewerbungsmappe hat einen durchsichtigen Deckel zu haben.
Das Deckblatt (1. Seite) bekommt ein grosses Porträtfoto (kein Passfoto), deutlich lesbar Deinen Namen und evtl. noch Dein Geburtsdatum.
Warum? Na, ein Bild hat Wiedererkennungswert. 
Die Entscheidungsveranwortlichen werden die (vielen) Bewerbungen erstmal studieren.
Nach der Vorauswahl werden sie sich nochmal zur gemeinsamen Beratung zusammensetzen.
Dazu werden die Bewerbungsmappen als "Gedächnisstütze" auf dem Tisch ausgebreitet, allerdings werden sie i.d.R. nicht nochmal "studiert".
Bedenke: auch in kleinen Firmen können mehrere Personen entscheiden.
So kann z.B. ein normaler Angestellter, der sich ein gewisses Vertrauensverhältnis "erarbeitet" hat, durchaus vom Chef um seine Meinung gefragt werden oder im extremfall sogar das "letzte Wort" haben.

Und sei ja vorsichtig was Du im Bewerbungsgespräch erzählst (oder in der Bewerbung schreibst).
Es geht den Arbeitgeber z.B. nichts an was Du in Deiner Freizeit treibst, fragen tut er aber trotzdem gerne (Fangfragen).
Da liegt es dann halt an Dir was Du ihm antwortest.
Du spielst Fussball? --> Bewerber hat erhöhtes Verletzungsrisiko und somit die Gefahr (langer) Ausfallzeiten.
Du machst am Wochenende gerne Party? --> Bewerber könnte Montags öfter mal "blau machen" oder "ausgepowert" sein.
Du unternimmst nach der Arbeit mit Deiner Familie/Deinen Kindern gerne viel? --> Bewerber ist möglicherweise nicht bzw. nur unmotiviert zu Überstunden bereit.

Solche scheinbar harmlose Fragen gibt es viele..... und die Antworten können Dir schneller zum "Verhängnis" werden als wie Dir die Fragen gestellt wurden.
Wenn Du lügst wirst Du Dich rechtlich sicherlich zumindest in einer Grauzone befinden.
Allerdings kann Dir niemand verbieten auf solche Fragen die Antwort zu verweigern.
Aber wie heisst es so schön? Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Frezl (3. Juni 2009)

Also zu der Frage:

Ja, das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das Foto nochmal skaliert wird. allerdings ist mir das selbst noch nie untergekommen. Hast dus als JPG exportiert? Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.


Zu Dr. Daus Beitrag:

Hab den Beitrag nicht ganz zu Ende gelesen, aber zum Ausschnibbeln: Ich mache meine Bewerbungsfotos immer mit ner Büroklammer an der Bewerbung fest. Hab mal gelesen, dass das grad State of the Art sei. Kam mir auch etwas komisch vor, aber es hat sich bis jetzt keiner beschwert. Hat den Vorteil, dass man das gleiche Foto mehrmals verwenden kann.

Wenn er das Foto sauber druckt und beschneidet - also z.b. mit Lineal und Cutter oder noch besser mit nem Rollmesser für Fotos, seh ich kein Problem, die Fotos selbst zu machen.

Kleiner Tipp noch: Lass nen weißen Rand von 3-4 mm um dein Bild stehen, wenn du es ausschneidest!

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Hab den Beitrag nicht ganz zu Ende gelesen, aber zum Ausschnibbeln: Ich mache meine Bewerbungsfotos immer mit ner Büroklammer an der Bewerbung fest. Hab mal gelesen, dass das grad State of the Art sei.


Früher war es normal das Foto mit einer Büroklammer zu befestigen.
Da hatte man aber auch keine teure Bewerbungsmappe und so brauchte der Arbeitgeber nur das (teure) Foto zurück schicken.


Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Kam mir auch etwas komisch vor, aber es hat sich bis jetzt keiner beschwert.


Kaum ein Arbeitgeber wird sich beschweren, sondern sich seinen Teil denken und Dir einen (positiven oder negativen) Stempel aufdrücken. 
Die wenigsten werden Dir ihre ehrlich Meinung sagen (wenn sie Negativ ist), schliesslich könnten sie sich damit ans eigene Bein piss*n.


Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Hat den Vorteil, dass man das gleiche Foto mehrmals verwenden kann.


Wenn man es denn auch wiederbekommt. 
Eine Pflicht die Bewerbungsunterlagen (oder auch nur das Foto) zurück zu schicken gibt es jedenfalls nicht.


Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Wenn er das Foto sauber druckt und beschneidet - also z.b. mit Lineal und Cutter oder noch besser mit nem Rollmesser für Fotos, seh ich kein Problem, die Fotos selbst zu machen.


Wie gesagt, sowas kann dazu führen als faul/unfähig abgestempelt zu werden.
Abgesehen davon hängt es natürlich auch davon ab wo und als was man sich bewirbt.
Bewirbt man sich z.B. für einen Managerposten, dürfte es wohl klar sein dass sowohl ein selbst gedrucktes Foto (egal ob nun ausgeschnitten oder nicht) als auch ein mit der Büroklammer befestigtes Foto ein absolutes "no go" ist. 
Ich bin bei dem oben genannten aber eher von einem "Durchschnittsbewerber" ausgegangen.


----------

